# Mando tdt averiado



## tazma (Dic 1, 2012)

hola se estropeo el mando de mi tdt estoy intentando reparalo le cambie el led infrarojo pero sige sin ir el mando
 lo estube testeando pero hay una zaona que no da continuidad pero tampoco estoy seguro de que tenga que dar continuidad hay
 agrego una foto 
lo que esta en rojo da continuidad pero del rojo al amarillo ya no da que es la via que va al negativo del IR

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/dsc06061b.jpg/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2012)

cambiale el resonador y en lugar del led infrarrojo colocale un led comun temporalmente para poder ver si el led destella 
el resonador tiene el aspecto fisico parecido a algunos de estos tres


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

También se puede "ver" con una cámara digital o telefono , sin cambiarle el led


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 1, 2012)

clarooo ,se me paso ,, yo tengo un aparito para eso 





pero puedes armar este circuito y ya te queda para futuras reparaciones




o este otro también 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probador-cr.htm


----------



## tazma (Dic 1, 2012)

ok voy a cambiar el resonador lo del led y la camara ya lo e comprobado 
tambien montare el circuito

gracias


----------

